# bocat hydraulic quick connect won't connect



## justinzich

Any ideas? I can't get my snowblower hooked back up. Hydraulic quick connects refuse to lock in place, they will push in, but won't stay. I messed with it for 2 hours tonight with no luck. I need it ASAP any help is appreciated. It is an S205 with a sb200 blower and was difficult to connect earlier today but worked after a bit, but now I can't get it.


----------



## justinzich

Ok, so I found a good post on this. I did search but didn't find it until I googled it. Go figure. I would still take any advice.


----------



## tawilson

Little heat?


----------



## forestfireguy

Are you following the shut down sequence to reduce/eliminate pressure in the fittings? I have never run a 205, but in the T300 we had there was a button to push which shut down the machine and released pressure.


----------



## mrv8outboard

There is pressure relief shut down sequence that relieves pressure on those fittings.


----------



## Snowzilla

This is from the S205 specificaitons on Bobcat.com:

_Quick Couplers with Pressure Release : By simply pushing the coupler inward, the hydraulic oil is released through a return line back into the machine. The result is clean, quick attachment changes time after time. _

Maybe the order in which you connect the hoses matters?

On the previous generation Bobcat's I know you turned the ignition key to the left to relieve pressure at shutdown.


----------



## tawilson

My manual says when disconnecting, push the connectors together and hold for 5 seconds. Maybe the op(and me) ain't been doing the 1-mississippi thing right.


----------



## merrimacmill

Mine never connect right in the winter if its cold enough. I keep a torch in the truck to heat them up when I connect attachments. It helps big time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Carefully heat them with a torch. The Male coupling on my 247 sticks a little once in a while. Try and pull forward on the outside of the coupling just before it's all the way in. Take the 2 hoses off your blower and connect them together and watch how the outside of the male coupling moves and locks. Hope that makes sense and helps


----------



## grasskeepers

i use a little heat you don't need a lot


----------



## blowerman

Sometimes we have had to loosen the quick coupler from the hose... Just loosen, not take it off.


----------



## tawilson

A couple suggestions from another thread about this are to connect the hoses on the equipment together as soon as you disconnect it and to drive the machine up to the attachment and use the exhaust to warm it up. It must be a cold weather thing cause I didn't have a problem before winter.


----------



## justinzich

My coupler was bad. After 4 hours of messing with it I took it to the dealer, they came out asked what all I had tried and put a new one on. $58.25 problem solved.


----------



## SD-Dave

I've had that....if they won't move their frozen and need heat.....I think yours are engaging (moving) so the popping out is caused by hydro pressure. You need to cycle machines valves and then crack fittings to allow pressure to release from attachment.


----------



## Camden

Instead of a torch I use a heat gun. My couplers don't go together very well either but just a few minutes of heat will do the trick every time. (Assuming that you've done the pressure relief step first.)


----------



## snow game

One way to check to differ between a "cold" problem, which can be fixed with a little heat quickly and or a pressure problem (pressure too high) is to do the following. 
First its important to understand that the attachment can also be pressure bound. the way to check if the machine or attachment is pressure bound is by pressing the center of the coupling. It doesn't matter if its the male or female end. each have a center ball that pushes in easily when its not under pressure BE CAREFUL oil can still shoot out SHUT OFF MACHINE. if its on the machine end (for new holland Deere and Cat) shut the machine down keep all safety measures in place so the pedals or joy stick will actually still lower the boom. once this is done you have to move the lever that controls the attachment. move it in both directions, as if you were using all functions of the attachments. 
Once this is done you should be able to push those center balls in easily with a screw driver. 
NOTE if you didn't relieve pressure ball will not push in easily, if you force it, oil will shoot / spray out at you.
On the attachment end you can either loosen the couplings like previous posts suggest or you can cover the coupling with a rag and hit the ball with a screwdriver and hammer being careful not to damage the coupling.

If they are not under pressure they will connect with a little elbow grease. I have found I only need the heat to dis-connect the lines. 
A tip to prevent this problem in the future is to shut the machine down with attachment still attached and releive pressure following steps above (machine off move pedals and or controls to relieve pressure) Often you can disconnect the machine even if its under pressure, but it makes hooking back up more difficult.


----------



## Omran

forestfireguy;1213844 said:


> Are you following the shut down sequence to reduce/eliminate pressure in the fittings? I have never run a 205, but in the T300 we had there was a button to push which shut down the machine and released pressure.


I agree 100%, plus if you can't do anything with it try to bleed the attachment you are using, some times air bobel could be causing all this problem.


----------

